# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New to Forum

## Katten

Hi, 
I joined today but have lurked for a while! Sad that It's taken me this long to join. 
Quick introduction -  
30ish female living in Newcastle NSW, bought my very first house 4 years ago. Has been interesting lol!  
I'm fairly handy like to do things around the house myself but some stuff has been a real learning curve. Always open to advice and please give me some slack on the dumb questions I may ask in the future. 😂 
Hope to see you all around the forum

----------


## OBBob

Welcome.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Welcome aboard. There are no dumb questions, any question is a search for information. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

